# Florenzi: Infortunio muscolare serio al flessore



## admin (30 Agosto 2022)

Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.

Calciomercato.com: problema al flessore per Florenzi. Si attendono gli esami.


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.


E adesso siamo in emergenza anche coi terzini.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.


ottimo riscatto


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.


Ricominciamoooo!


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> E adesso siamo in emergenza anche coi terzini.


Kalulu Terzino destro con Calabria sperando che Thiaw si ambienti subito.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Agosto 2022)

Nessun problema,abbiamo Calabria e Ballo Joue che offrono ampie garanzie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.


prendiamo in giro pogba e di maria giustamente. poi guarda cosa riscattiamo...... uno rotto perennemente e quando gioca neanche lo fa bene...
ed è anche caro...

krunic
origi
rebic
florenzi
kjaer

dopo 4 partite (sempre i soliti comunque). sotto a chi tocca.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: problema al flessore per Florenzi. Si attendono gli esami.


.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: problema al flessore per Florenzi. Si attendono gli esami.


Normale.

Penso Florenzi non faccia 8 mesi consecutivi giocando, da anni.


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: problema al flessore per Florenzi. Si attendono gli esami.


Oh noooooooooooo


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: problema al flessore per Florenzi. Si attendono gli esami.


Bene.. come minimo torna dopo i mondiali. Notizie su origi e rebic? Da Pyongyang, scusate volevo dire milanello, non fanno uscire nulla?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: problema al flessore per Florenzi. Si attendono gli esami.


La sfiga clamorosa è che è tra i pochi che non possono essere sostituiti nella lista UEFA, a meno di acquistare un italiano domani stesso. 
Per cui resterà il buco.


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prendiamo in giro pogba e di maria giustamente. poi guarda cosa riscattiamo...... uno rotto perennemente e quando gioca neanche lo fa bene...
> ed è anche caro...
> 
> krunic
> ...


Florenzi è una riserva. Pogba e Di Maria quelli su cui la Juve ha costruito la stagione. Poi sono io che apro la bocca e gli do fiato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Florenzi è una riserva. Pogba e Di Maria quelli su cui la Juve ha costruito la stagione. Poi sono io che apro la bocca e gli do fiato.


la "riserva" però va in campo e spesso, oltre ad essere bella cara per le nostre misere tasche.
credo che fossi proprio tu a dire che siamo 18 titolari no?

non mi sono mai permesso di dirti che dai fiato alla bocca sbagli persona.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La sfiga clamorosa è che è tra i pochi che non possono essere sostituiti nella lista UEFA, a meno di acquistare un italiano domani stesso.
> Per cui resterà il buco.


Ma tu credi che sarebbe stato rimpiazzato?
Ma dai che abbiamo perso Kjaer in piena lotta scudetto e non hanno preso nessuno.
La scusa di puntare su Kalulu non esiste proprio.
L'abbiamo buttato dentro perché tanto non avevamo alternative a parte spendere soldi


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi che sarebbe stato rimpiazzato?
> Ma dai che abbiamo perso Kjaer in piena lotta scudetto e non hanno preso nessuno.
> La scusa di puntare su Kalulu non esiste proprio.
> L'abbiamo buttato dentro perché tanto non avevamo alternative a parte spendere soldi


Rimpiazzato o no, intendevo dire che al suo posto in lista uefa non possiamo inserire nessuno di quelli che rimarranno fuori, a prescindere dal ruolo. Se si fosse infortunato uno "straniero" invece sarebbe potuto subentrare un altro


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: problema al flessore per Florenzi. Si attendono gli esami.



Attendiamo gli esami, ma con i mondiali di mezzo non è cosi remoto rivedere Florenzi nel 2023.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Attendiamo gli esami, ma con i mondiali di mezzo non è cosi remoto rivedere Florenzi nel 2023.


Tra Ibra e Florenzi si potrà dire che a gennaio arrivono i rinforzi


----------



## Maravich49 (30 Agosto 2022)

Gli voglio bene ma è sempre sempre sempre rotto povero cristo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> E adesso siamo in emergenza anche coi terzini.



c è kalulu


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2022)

Mamma mia che fracico.
Vada a Lourdes invece che allenarsi a Milanello.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2022)

Vi ricordo che Saelemakers è un terzino destro, e all'occorrenza anche Kalulu.
Se giochiamo col 4-3-2-1 un modo lo troviamo, CDK e Leao dietro la punta, Bennacer Tonali e Krunic/Pobega a centrocampo, Saele dietro Calabria e a sinistra preghiamo che Theo le giochi tutte oppure andiamo a prendere un Parisi domani...


----------



## Mauricio (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prendiamo in giro pogba e di maria giustamente. poi guarda cosa riscattiamo...... uno rotto perennemente e quando gioca neanche lo fa bene...
> ed è anche caro...
> 
> krunic
> ...


Va bene tutto, ma l’anno scorso si invocava sempre l’infortunio di Krunic ed invece era sempre disponibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma l’anno scorso si invocava sempre l’infortunio di Krunic ed invece era sempre disponibile


ma krunic è un capro espiatorio. ci sta da panchinaro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2022)

Acquisto totalmente inutile


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Agosto 2022)

non per fare quello che parla col senno di poi, ma per me è sempre stato un acquisto abbastanza inspiegabile. Se non per l'essere italiano e quindi utile alle liste.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli nel post partita (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...milan-e-rientro-in-campo.119977/#post-2761058 ) Alessandro Florenzi ha riportato un infortuni muscolare serio e grave.
> 
> Calciomercato.com: problema al flessore per Florenzi. Si attendono gli esami.


Origi e Rebic non si sa cosa hanno.. il mister ha detto che bisogna vedere se recuperano giovedi/venerdi quindi solitamente quando dice cosi stanno fuori 3 mesi.
Florenzi dubito torni prima del mondiale..
Siamo sicuri che il nostro mercato si debba chiudere con Vranckx?


----------



## dottor Totem (31 Agosto 2022)

Florenzi se "è sempre rotto" lo è da quando è al Milan.
L'anno scorso ha perso solo una decina di partite, provate ad andare a vedere le statistiche di Calabria.


----------

